# Need Opinions and Ideas



## Tom Smart (Apr 7, 2022)

Glued up hollow forms…[email protected] richardson you are the guilty party that started me down this obsessive road, with the several you have done and posted. I really admire those. They are a bunch of work, but worth it. This was my first go at it last year.





I’ve started a glue up for another. My initial thought was to use only Baltic Birch plywood. I got 1 1/2 courses done and, looking at it now, the final product might be a really plain hunk o’ plywood. So the question to @barry richardson (who has done these and carved flowing figures from Baltic Birch) and everyone else is Do I keep going like this or do I need some dark accent pieces inserted, or maybe glue up panels that introduce angles? 

Here is where I am now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Apr 7, 2022)

Am I the only one EYEBALLING that stash in the background of the last two pictures?!?!?! 

My opinion....leave it all plywood. I think the layers will be really cool and really draw attention.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 7, 2022)

I like your Idea Tom, I think I would keep it all ply, and try and add pieces perpendicular to the plane at random intervals. BUT, it might be very hard to cut and glue pieces at 90 degrees to the plane and have a perfectly even and aligned surface. Not a problem with solid wood cause you can just run the glued up panel over the jointer to flatten it. But you could flatten it with a drum sander if you had one of those. Here is another thought; I get dyed veneers from these guys https://www.dyed-veneer.com/Default.asp seems like incorporating some random pin stripes using thins might jazz it up. Or you could make your thin stock. Anxious to see how yours goes!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 7, 2022)

Thanks Shane!

Barry, I do have a drum sander, so that’s doable. I had actually thought about veneers but all I have here is red, white and blue pieces I used for a few pens. While I discarded the red, white and blue thoughts I did look quickly at Woodcraft yesterday, but everything was expensive matched sets that would be lost on this project. 

I’m guessing this plywood is gonna be tough on the tools when it comes to turning.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 7, 2022)

Is the big 'Poplar' looking piece glued in? Or just a spacer to build off? If glued in, is the density similar to the ply? Wondering cause if not, could be a balance issue. If not glued, a cool square place inside a round always creates comment.


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 7, 2022)

Mark, it is glued in and is a sacrificial piece that will be turned away when hollowed.


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 7, 2022)

Tom Smart said:


> Mark, it is glued in and is a sacrificial piece that will be turned away when hollowed.


But you will have a bit on the bottom and top for accents?


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 7, 2022)

Will glue a contrasting piece, like walnut or sapele, on each end when it’s on the lathe and the ends are trued up.


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 7, 2022)

T. Ben said:


>


Hey, no watching Troy, unless you offer an opinion.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 7, 2022)

Tom Smart said:


> Hey, no watching Troy, unless you offer an opinion.


Ok,ok. My opinion is you should do what the guys said you should do.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 7, 2022)

Tom Smart said:


> Thanks Shane!
> 
> Barry, I do have a drum sander, so that’s doable. I had actually thought about veneers but all I have here is red, white and blue pieces I used for a few pens. While I discarded the red, white and blue thoughts I did look quickly at Woodcraft yesterday, but everything was expensive matched sets that would be lost on this project.
> 
> I’m guessing this plywood is gonna be tough on the tools when it comes to turning.


I have only bought black form the site I mentioned https://www.dyed-veneer.com/product-p/z-d10blt-14.htm seemed like a pretty reasonable deal to me though...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 7, 2022)

On yea, ply definitely has a dulling effect, but its not too bad....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MD-WOOD (Apr 13, 2022)

Will the final product be more long and linear or more round like the example you have above? the final shape would make all the difference to me. Diagonal and linear lead ins for edgy shapes for a longer piece and dowel direct drill ins all over the piece about 1/2 to 1 1/2 dowels for a round shape...... But alas I dont turn wood... I leave that to the professionals.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 13, 2022)

MD-WOOD said:


> Will the final product be more long and linear or more round like the example you have above? the final shape would make all the difference to me. Diagonal and linear lead ins for edgy shapes for a longer piece and dowel direct drill ins all over the piece about 1/2 to 1 1/2 dowels for a round shape...... But alas I dont turn wood... I leave that to the professionals.


At this point intent is a more rounded form.


----------



## MD-WOOD (Apr 13, 2022)

Tom Smart said:


> At this point intent is a more rounded form.


maybe add rounds to the round then, you will have plenty of layers curving around the dots could be what you need.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 14, 2022)

I liked @barry richardson ’s suggestion of accenting with some veneer.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## barry richardson (Apr 14, 2022)

Really looking forward to seeing how this turns out Tom!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

